# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Конкурсы и игры на 19 лет.

## mark-pro

Здравствуйте дорогие форумчане =)

Подскажите пожалуйста, какие конкурсы можно провести на день рождения 19 лет. Гости будут возраста 17 - 20 лет. И еще конкурс, проводится в роди кто лучше знает именинника или что то в этом духе. Заранее благодарю вас =):smile:

----------


## Volodя

всё в теме "конкурсы, игры, загадки"

----------


## i_luch

Привет !

Очень интересно проходит такая игра :  парням на пояс спереди подвешивается гроздь винограда (под виноград можно подложить салфетку) . Парни вводятся в зал в юбочках . Вызываются девушки (организовываются пары), и с парней снимаются юбки . Девушки должны на скорость съесть виноград .  
Может немного смело, но молодеже нравится .

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
Еще очень веселая игра "Молокососы" .

Две команды,- в каждой: один воспитатель и пять "молокососов". Воспитателям вручается по бутылке "молока" (желательно, чтобы это была минеральная вода, чтобы не было обид, если прольется при игре на одежду), а вместо соски к ее горлышку крепится резиновая перчатка. В каждом пальчике перчатки проделана дырочка. По сигналу к каждому "соску" присасывается по одному "молокососу" и начинают сосать. У какой команды быстрее опустеет бутылка, те - победители .

Игра проходит здорово и среди молодежи, и среди старшего поколения .
Впечатлений на мероприятии остается море .

----------


## Саша Буч

А я сегодня на вечеринке виноград поменяю на мандарины - типа, без чего не обходится новогодний стол - а девицы едят эти мандарины без рук (мандарины у парней под юбкой).

----------


## patris

> А я сегодня на вечеринке виноград поменяю на мандарины - типа, без чего не обходится новогодний стол - а девицы едят эти мандарины без рук (мандарины у парней под юбкой).


провел? поменял на мандарины??? ну и как- все в восторге?

----------


## Логомахия

парням на пояс спереди подвешивается гроздь винограда (под виноград можно подложить салфетку) . Парни вводятся в зал в юбочках . Вызываются девушки (организовываются пары), и с парней снимаются юбки . Девушки должны на скорость съесть виноград . 
Может немного смело
это пошло, а не смело(((

----------


## Любаша- краса

Согласна с вами. Я такие конкурсы не провожу. хотя для кого-то это может  ВАХ

----------


## MariaD

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста. В универе неделя ЗОЖ. Нужны конкурсы.. не могу ничего путного найти. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Адиля

Здравствуйте! У меня такая же проблема, только день рождения девушки 15 лет. Вроде бы уже не ребёнок, но и не взрослая. Вот думаю чтобы такое придумать. Какие-нибудь подвижные конкурсы, танцевалки-флешмобчики ещё сделаю, а что ещё? Как я поняла, там будут и взрослые...

----------


## mak5649

> Здравствуйте! У меня такая же проблема, только день рождения девушки 15 лет. Вроде бы уже не ребёнок, но и не взрослая. Вот думаю чтобы такое придумать. Какие-нибудь подвижные конкурсы, танцевалки-флешмобчики ещё сделаю, а что ещё? Как я поняла, там будут и взрослые...


можно игру типа буримэ- даете первую фразу, следующий человек пишет в рифму вторую фразу, заворачивает листик, пряча первую фразу, следующий человек видит только вторую фразу(как-то коряво объяснила),  в конце читаете, что получилось) 
а так на форуме столько всего))) выбирай-не хочу!

----------

